# GMM ripshift install question



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

hello all! Looking for an easy buttom here. I have installed my GMM ripshift and changed the tranny fluid out with royal purple! Wow what a difference this mod makes.

Now that this shifter is installed,for those who have done it them selves. on my 04 m6 there is a metal ring that holds down a rubber boot sealing the outside of the car from the inside and in order to tighten it down you must tighten some nuts from the bottom side of the car. well the back two are simple no problem the front two how ever are a pain in the back side! here is were I need the easy button. I have to replace that rubber boot due to some impatienceI had that night. and I need to know if anyone has any tipss on tightening those two front bolts due to lack of room and having to hug the tranny with out it taking forever or am I doomed to just sit there forever getting sore fore arms and thumb muscles?


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Yep, get ready for some sore and ripped up forearms. I remember that I cut the tip of a sock out and slid in on my forearm so it wouldn't tear my arm up. What type of bolts were they. I can't remember.


----------



## Somewhat_Broken (Mar 6, 2006)

Remove the transmission cross member, it's 4 bolrs and 2 nuts, takes 5 minutes. This will give you a lot more access to the bolts. Use a universal socket to get the two fronts easier.

did you remove the cross member to change the shifter? I hope so cause it makes it a whole lot easier. Also the bolts that hold the from of the shifter are easier to get from under the car. but harder to see.


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Hey, does the cotton sound boot go above or below the the white rubber boot? Can't remember and it was an 'extra part' when I got done with my install. Don't want to drop the whole tranny to put it back


----------



## Somewhat_Broken (Mar 6, 2006)

Over the white boot, under the leather boot.

Just pop up the console and put it in if you want, but i wouldn't bother, just leave it off.


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

13mm nut from bottom side, the bolt themselves were welded to the trim ring that presses the rubber boot down. i did remove the cross member and it did help out but there just isn't alot of clearance to the front two bolts. Well gentalmen thank you for the heads up I am off to work on my other project truck 71 chevy LB I have intake cam and long tubes just calling my name in the texas heat!


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

We used a prybar to pry the transmission down just a fraction of an inch, which gave us enough room to tighten/loosen the front bolts. It was still very tight though.


----------

